# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Post Something Good That Happened to You Today

## Anteros

Big or small, post it here!  ::): 

My sister cooked me dinner.

----------


## L

My boyfriend made me smile

----------


## Anteros

> After sending a "goodbye" email to my work colleagues, I received some heartfelt replies back.



 :Hug: 


I've managed to correct my sleep schedule.   No more vampire hours (for now!)

----------


## L

I got to see my grans sister who made me laugh so much

Oh my God - I just received a bunch of flowers from my boyfriend sent to my home with a note saying "Just because I knew it would make you smile..."

----------


## sanspants

I pushed myself through the door of the hair stylist place and finally got a real haircut! Only took me two months to work up the guts  ::

----------


## Fallen18

I didn't have a dollar for lunch and I was trying to find some money in my purse, I guess one of the teachers overheard me telling my friend this and even though I only needed a quarter he offered me a dollar. I didn't even know him but I thought it was very sweet if him.  ::):  I kindly told him it was okay and that I didn't need it but its the little things you know??

----------


## L

> I didn't have a dollar for lunch and I was trying to find some money in my purse, I guess one of the teachers overheard me telling my friend this and even though I only needed a quarter he offered me a dollar. I didn't even know him but I thought it was very sweet if him.  I kindly told him it was okay and that I didn't need it but its the little things you know??



I remember being on placement and someone that I only met once overheard I had forgotten my purse and paid for my lunch - I got them back but it is the thought that counts.

----------


## i just want luv

I woke up'. I've gotten over a cold' for the moment.
I woul'd say Laker's loss but its becoming to frequent' it's lost it's appeal'.

----------


## cmed

My neighbor is moving out, which is good because my room is right next to hers and I'm always paranoid that she can hear everything I'm watching or listening to on my computer, as well as phone/skype conversations.

----------


## Ironman

> My neighbor is moving out, which is good because my room is right next to hers and I'm always paranoid that she can hear everything I'm watching or listening to on my computer, as well as phone/skype conversations.



Was she your neighbor when you were shouting out the window at people during TinyChat parties?  :Rofl:

----------


## cmed

> Was she your neighbor when you were shouting out the window at people during TinyChat parties?



Haha, no, thank goodness. I can do that again now that she's gone.

----------


## Ironman

> Haha, no, thank goodness. I can do that again now that she's gone.



YES!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  GGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

We need to get that set up again to where we are in chat like that - I just can't stay on until 5am anymore.  ::):

----------


## Marleywhite

my mom's birthday party

----------


## Chantellabella

It's good in a round about way. I have a friend who for years was being physically abused by her husband/then ex husband. She told me she was not going to leave him again as she had in the past. So I decided I could not stand by and watch her be used and abused. I broke the friendship. This morning, she commented on my blog. It seems he put her in the hospital with a head injury. She said she finally saw that what I told her was true. She felt she had to tell me she was sorry for doubting me. But of course, she didn't need to apologize at all to me. I felt so bad for her. But yay! She hopefully will break free from him this time. I offered to help her get a therapist and invited her to call me anytime. So even though she was hurt badly, maybe she will finally break free.

----------


## L

I have brown bread and jam

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My boss told me that since I've been working so hard these past few weeks, he's not docking me any hours for my appointment today. I'm not sure if this is an early departure gift, he's actually proud of me, or both. Either way, made me smile. He isn't exactly known for handing out favours.

Oh, and thanks to my mother I got some more holiday shopping done.

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Back rub from my boyfriend  ::):  it was amazing.

----------


## Anteros

Today I woke up not in pain -- very little stiffness overall, and cramping around the ribs.   It's nice.   Really nice!  I think I'll finish my Christmas shopping today.  ::):

----------


## Yossarian

It's quite snowy here today. I was walking from the mall and I was about halfway home when I car stopped. A woman asked if I needed a ride somewhere, but I said "No, I'm fine, thanks." It was a nice gesture.

----------


## L

Met two of my friends to day, they live in England so don't see them often. Had a wonderful afternoon

----------


## SmileyFace

Got my grades back for 2 of my classes so far. Earned a B and B+. Also got back one of my major assignments too, got an A+ on that  ::D:

----------


## Trendsetter

A nice young lady asked me out, I'm glad to now have a lovely girlfriend on the holidays.  :Celebrate:

----------


## Anteros

> A nice young lady asked me out, I'm glad to now have a lovely girlfriend on the holidays.



That's awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Trendsetter

> That's awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!



Thanks so much!!  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> A nice young lady asked me out, I'm glad to now have a lovely girlfriend on the holidays.



Alright!!! That's great, my buddy!



Hm. Don't we have some kind of bet? 


(Just not letting you forget it)  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> Alright!!! That's great, my buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. Don't we have some kind of bet? 
> 
> 
> (Just not letting you forget it)



Yeah, I remember your bet saying my life will change, I didn't forget it  :;):

----------


## Antidote

My niece was born just before 2013. She's officially a New Year's Eve baby.

----------


## L

Had another disaster day but now I am pampering myself a bit. Oh and I bought to really cute pairs of shorts and a jumper

----------


## Chantellabella

> My niece was born just before 2013. She's officially a New Year's Eve baby.



Congratulations!!! Are you a first time aunt?

----------


## panda

I woke up early today! And I didn't go back to sleep!  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

This is  something that is not going to sound good, but it actually was. 

I hardly ever stop and get fast food these days. Yesterday during lunch I had to do errands within the hour, so I grabbed a fish filet at McDonalds and just ate the fish (not the bun and stuff).

Five hours later, I started feeling the first signs of food poisoning. I've had it twice before (the 2 hour kind and the 5 hour kind) The 5 hour kind is the worst as the poison has more time to build in your system. 

I was at work, and wasn't sure at first what it was. But by the end of the hour I knew what I had. I toughed it out till 6 and then somehow managed to drive myself home in severe pain. By the time I got home, I was dizzy, constant pain and ...... well, the first signs of food poisoning (won't go into details) started happening. 

If you've ever had severe food poisoning you feel you will die. After going to the emergency room the first time, I knew they do nothing. You just have to ride it all out. But this was the first time I was alone in the house. I brought my cell phone with me to where I was because somehow I knew I might have to call someone. I was very scared being alone this time. 

I noticed my cell phone was about to run out of batteries, so I had to make a decision.......call 911 or somebody I knew who had a key to my house, who could help me. I tried my next door neighbor and there was no answer. I could have just called each one of my neighbors, but if they weren't home, I would run out of battery. So I called my daughter who lives 30 minutes away. I knew she would be home and hopefully her husband was, to watch the kids. He was and she said she would be right over. 

She stopped to get me cold water and medicine. Then that sweet child (she's 30) stayed by my side for 4 hours last night. She just kept saying she'd stay longer to make sure I was ok. She said she will call this morning to make sure I'm better. The pain subsided, but I'm still weak. Lost 6 lbs (but please don't try that at home.  ::):  ) 

But we talked and it just felt great that my daughter would do that. The tables have turned and my child was able to come comfort me. I get choked up just thinking that she was able to do that. My youngest son came on Weds and helped me clean the garage. It feels good knowing that I can count on them in an emergency. 

So yes, food poisoning (and rat invasion .........why my son was here) actually created something that feels like something good happened to me.

----------


## Antidote

> Congratulations!!! Are you a first time aunt?



Thanks. No I have another niece who is 2 years old. She's the older sister.  ::):

----------


## kc1895

> This is  something that is not going to sound good, but it actually was. 
> 
> I hardly ever stop and get fast food these days. Yesterday during lunch I had to do errands within the hour, so I grabbed a fish filet at McDonalds and just ate the fish (not the bun and stuff).
> 
> Five hours later, I started feeling the first signs of food poisoning. I've had it twice before (the 2 hour kind and the 5 hour kind) The 5 hour kind is the worst as the poison has more time to build in your system. 
> 
> I was at work, and wasn't sure at first what it was. But by the end of the hour I knew what I had. I toughed it out till 6 and then somehow managed to drive myself home in severe pain. By the time I got home, I was dizzy, constant pain and ...... well, the first signs of food poisoning (won't go into details) started happening. 
> 
> If you've ever had severe food poisoning you feel you will die. After going to the emergency room the first time, I knew they do nothing. You just have to ride it all out. But this was the first time I was alone in the house. I brought my cell phone with me to where I was because somehow I knew I might have to call someone. I was very scared being alone this time. 
> ...



Good to hear your kids are looking after you.  I hope you are feeling much better!

----------


## Trendsetter

I had a fun time at the movies today.  ::):

----------


## JustGaara

My new laptop almost fell in the full bathtub but I caught it before it did.  ::

----------


## Koalafan

I made a  friend in my spanish class!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Anteros

I nuked five spambots before they even got a chance to post.  Yes!!!!  ::

----------


## Anteros

> I made a  friend in my spanish class!!!



  :Celebrate:  Congrats!

----------


## Yossarian

I returned a call about a job. I have to go in for skill testing on Friday.

----------


## Trendsetter

I had my first job interview.

----------


## Otherside

For once, I was able to talk to my mother about my anxiety and everything.  ::):

----------


## L

> I had my first job interview.



How did it go?

----------


## GunnyHighway

Ordered two 240GB Corsair GS solid state drives and they shipped within an hour. That should be here by Monday, but hopefully I'll get lucky and get it on Friday! 

Speaking of shipments, my 6 cartons of Higgins and Burke Earl Grey tea get here tomorrow and I will be in tea heaven. Hard to get, but worth every penny.

----------


## Trendsetter

> How did it go?



It was pretty good, I was asked to come in for orientation next week.  ::):

----------


## L

> It was pretty good, I was asked to come in for orientation next week.



That's fantastic, well done xxx

----------


## Anteros

> It was pretty good, I was asked to come in for orientation next week.



 :koala:   :Hug:

----------


## Trendsetter

> 







> That's fantastic, well done xxx



Thanks!  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Got a B on my management test that I thought was going to be an F!  ::

----------


## kc1895

> Got a B on my management test that I thought was going to be an F!



 :Celebrate:

----------


## Misssy

Okay so post something good. Honestly nothing feels great to me. Sigh. I'm not sure what is good. I think I am about to go for a walk in the sunshine that might be good. I am rather overloaded with stress....maybe the best thing to do is to take more action....ha ha ha if only that was possible.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Random guy at work called me beautiful  ::  even though he was probably drunk like the other two guys who have complimented me, it's kinda nice to hear. Makes me feel like, "hey, maybe I'm _not_ the hideous beast I think I am." My hair was a mess today, too!

----------


## mooncake

I got my first job! It's only one day a week, but considering I've never been in paid work before I'm pretty chuffed. 

I think it will be good for me to be getting out of the house and doing something more productive, and hopefully it'll make it easier for me to make other changes in my life. I'm going to apply for some more volunteering, for a start, to try to keep busy and so that I can gain some experience for other jobs... I've actually felt quite a bit more motivated and confident than usual lately. I hope it lasts!

----------


## mightypillow

I didn't take a nap in the middle of the day.

----------


## GunnyHighway

A really cute girl came into my store a few weeks ago and I sold her an external HDD enclosure to put her laptop HDD in. Had to answer a work related call today from her and explain some things to help her find all the data. 15 minutes without stuttering or getting all awkward. Woohoo.

Now if only I could do that in person...without talking about computers.

----------


## Otherside

I managed to get some work done. Not much, true. But nevertheless, I got s_ome_ ​done.

----------


## L

Woke up next to my boyfriend - at his now while he is at work doing a little research and going to have dinner ready when he gets back

----------


## Air Caterpillar

> Woke up next to my boyfriend - at his now while he is at work doing a little research and going to have dinner ready when he gets back



Aww :]

----------


## L

My poster is finally coming together and I kind of like it too

----------


## Otherside

I just got an amazon voucher for doing surveys!  ::D:

----------


## James

I had a really good time at the ballpark with my kids, their cousins, and my dad.  Astros got stomped, but was OK, we had fun anyway.  I mostly sat next to my oldest daughter.  Danced with her to 80's music several times trying to get on the jumbotron.  Watched fireworks after the game.  Was lots of fun, made me forget about everything else for a while.

----------


## Trendsetter

Yesterday, I got a new job.  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

> Yesterday, I got a new job.



Congrats again.  ::D:

----------


## Trendsetter

> Congrats again.



Thanks, good luck on your trip!  ::):

----------


## Anteros

> Yesterday, I got a new job.



Congrats, Trendsetter - I'm so happy for you!!!!!  :Hug:

----------


## Noca

Went outside in the sun today ^_^

----------


## Skippy

> Yesterday, I got a new job.



Good job!  ::D: 

been so happy of late. gonna make a nice dinner (lasagna! mmmmm!) n' curl up to somethin' to watch.

----------


## creasy

I got my headphones. They sound alright, not as good as I expected from all the reviews. Still a lot better than the ones I had though.

----------


## Anteros

I got out and enjoyed the sunshine.  Such a beautiful day today - it reached a balmy 60 degrees.   I walked 2 miles!

----------


## life

helped a friend and got a thankyou  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yesterday, I got a new job.



Congratulations!!  :Hug:

----------


## ohaiicasper

i managed to go to the shops and buy stuff to make fudge by myself  ::):

----------


## Anteros

I was able to register my car online by providing only my plate number and the last four digits of my VIN.  In the past, you had to have a special pin number which you got in the mail from the town clerk's office; now it's either or.  Thank goodness, too, because the mail lady is always mixing up the mail (despite our complaints), and I never got mine!  I would have been paying another visit to the post office if I had to drive 5 miles to the center of town to register at 8 in the morning!  Still might!

----------


## Koalafan

Just did a solo 10 minute presentation AND answered questions after wards! This is cause for a koala boogie  :boogie:

----------


## Anteros

> Just did a solo 10 minute presentation AND answered questions after wards! This is cause for a koala boogie



 :koala:   :koala:   :koala:

----------


## whiteman

I found a wetsuit I don't remember buying and it fits! That's 350 bucks I don't have to spend! That's 350 bucks I can put in the bank!

 "It fits" is huge too. The last couple of years I've had to find someone in the parking lot to zip up my suite, but my goal was to lose weight this winter, so I could zip up my own suite this summer, and it worked. I lost only ten pounds(and I gained about 5 pounds of muscle), but apparently that was enough because I don't have to ask some random person to help zip up my suite. For the other people on this site with Social Anxiety, I don't have to tell you what a big deal that is.

I can go to a surfspot, put on my suite, ZIP IT UP, get in the water and surf! I'm so stoked!

It was so hard losing ten pounds, but it was worth it.

----------


## Danielle

Got a new job! Wooohhooo...

----------


## mightypillow

I got a discount for using a reusable grocery bag. All of 5 cents, but it made me smile. I also got some other nice deals while shopping as well.

----------


## Koalafan

Just talked on the phone for 40 minutes with a former SAS'er!!  :Celebrate:  I might of been an awkward mess the entire time but Im quite proud of myself  :Tongue: , hopefully we get to talk some more!  ::):

----------


## slytherin

My school just gave me a bursary, based on my school performance, which waives the loans I owe them!

----------


## Otherside

I walked the dog. And now I am writing. Somewhat. Something. I dunno.

----------


## VickieKitties

Decided not to prioritize anyone that doesn't prioritize me.

----------


## Evo1114

> My school just gave me a bursary, based on my school performance, which waives the loans I owe them!



 :: 

That's awesome.  Congrats!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I made pretzels. I was so proud of them I took pictures. And then a picture of me holding one. Yep...
But they're amazing!

----------


## Chantellabella

I have had some really awful Mother's Days in the past. While going through my divorce, my ex poisoned my kids and I spent many Mother's Days very alone. But I was patient and took the high road. Took it for more Mother's Days, holidays and birthdays than I want to remember.

Today I went out with my daughter to see a movie and then we met my younger son for lunch. My older son called me from San Antonio and told me he loved me. 

That's all I ever wanted. Ok. Now I'm crying. It was so worth it to take the high road and just wait. They are my children again.

----------


## WintersTale

^ Your ex poisoned your kids? That's awful! I hope he went to jail. 

I got everything up and running for my classes, and got a good head start on it. And another good thing...I dropped a whole bookshelf of books onto my laptop, and thought it was broken, but it's not broken at all.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> ^ Your ex poisoned your kids? That's awful! I hope he went to jail.



Their brains.  ::):  I guess I left a few words out of that sentence, huh?

----------


## meeps

Answered call for a job that I applied to and didn't do too horribly answering their questions even though I was caught by surprise. I'm worried about interviewing though. One step forward at least.

----------


## L

Had a bit of a disaster of a day......

......I found the stuff I was looking for in regards to my study

----------


## WintersTale

Had a faster internet installed, and now have cable in my room.  ::):

----------


## Bean the Mean

I got a laptop  :Celebrate:

----------


## L

> I got a laptop



I bet you don't know your self now!  ::):

----------


## L

I may have gotten a second job. I may already have it but have not met the family yet. It is au pairing three days a week for a 2 and 4 year old. I would love it. I worked with the elderly for 3 years (and still will be at the weekends) and the change would be lovely. I love children!

----------


## kc1895

I saw some boobs flashing at the Pride parade.

----------


## Antidote

I wrote up 5 case studies.

----------


## compulsive

Memory starting to come back.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Curled my hair with my straightener for the first time... Turned out pretty nice  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

After reaching out to some old friends, they reached back and we're getting together after a couple years apart.  ::):

----------


## billius

It's 18:40 and I'm extremely tired(due to working out) given how much trouble I have deciding to fall asleep this is a good thing. Noticed I'm starting to get some nice muscle definition

----------


## Otherside

It's 11, and I walked the dog. It felt good to get some fresh air.

Not much, I know.

----------


## VickieKitties

Busting [BEEP] at work feels so good, can't wait to do some marathon cardio this weekend.    ::):

----------


## aromatea17

I got a job after 5 years of being unemployed!!  ::

----------


## sunrise

> I got a job after 5 years of being unemployed!!



Hey, congratulations!

----------


## whiteman

I got caught in my leash, it wrapped around my legs and I thought I was going to drown but I didn't drown. I pulled a houdini and I unwrapped the cord before another wave came, but that's the creepiest thing that's happened to me so far this year

----------


## Chantellabella

> I got a job after 5 years of being unemployed!!



Congratulations!!

----------


## L

Met the children I will be minding and then seem so so lovely

----------


## Chantellabella

This happened yesterday. I found out right before I did a baby story time, that 38 babies were registered. That meant I'd have at least 70 babies and parents in my baby story time program. I had no clue how this was going to work because if one baby cries, the rest follow. 

So when the parents and babies came into the room I said, "Ok, this will need to be a group effort. We're all going to have to keep all the babies happy for the next 30 minutes. Do what you can even if it's not your baby. I'll keep it moving and we'll see if we can accomplish this." I admitted I was very afraid of having so many in one room and laughed that this will be a feat if we all accomplished harmony.

Miracles on top of miracles, all 38 babies were happy and smiling and both them and their parents had a great time. My co-worker who helps me with the storytimes said to me, "You're good! I couldn't have done that!" 

Now if I can make it 7 more times because we have this every Friday for 8 weeks.  ::):

----------


## Daveyboy

I did an extra lap on the running trails today.. That's an extra 1 mile..
I usually stop after 2, not because I am exhausted but because I am bored so I don't push myself..

Well I pushed today, first time I ran 3 miles all year..

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got to see some pictures of my newborn nephew today! Hopefully I can visit tomorrow.  ::):

----------


## whiteman

I put together a barbeque for an elderly woman in our neighborhood who's son was coming to visit from overseas and his only request was to have barbeque.

----------


## L

Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, I PASSED MY EXAMS

----------


## sanspants

Ran into an acquaintance in the Wal-Mart parking lot and she started telling me, through her car window, how she didn't go out the night before because she has social anxiety, and so does the friend we have in common. I said "Cool!" before realizing, that's probably not the most appropriate reaction  :doh:  Then I said, "Because I do too," to which_she_ replied with "cool" and then _she_ facepalmed lol. Anyway, we hung out for a few minutes and that made my day feel good  ::): . Hers too, I think.

----------


## VickieKitties

Not one thing. :c  Trying to remain optimistic about tomorrow.

----------


## Koalafan

The best idea Ive ever had...combining white chocolate morsels with pancakes.... ::$: 

Edit: Got a possible interview with Finish Line!  :Celebrate:

----------


## kc1895

I just signed up for a backpacking trip with people I don't know.  I can already hear my therapist cheering.  :doh:  What the hell did I get myself into??

----------


## whiteman

> Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god, I PASSED MY EXAMS



congradulations!

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I made a new friend  ::):

----------


## Member11

Just completed my tax returns, now time to relax.  ::):

----------


## Leary

I talked to someone I really care about, and wound up feeling better about my worries.  ::):

----------


## compulsive

Managed to overcome bad thoughts. There are signs the thoughts labeling is working.

----------


## kc1895

I had an extremely social day, whether I liked it or not.  I checked out another toastmaster's club early in the morning, hung out with a friend, then got whisked away to a family party which lasted past midnight.  I'm exhausted, but it was socially productive.  My therapist will be proud.

----------


## Still Waters

Bought bunches of groceries,cleaning products and a cute shirt for a relative -Who's got groceries??  I'VE GOT GROCERIES!!  Now washing bunches of sheets,clothes,rugs etc. so the whole place feels fresh and homey!!

----------


## Koalafan

Started reconnecting with an old friend AND my interview today at family video went SUPER well! Things are starting to look up!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## WintersTale

I realized who my true friends are.

----------


## mightypillow

I made an important phone call and didn't freak out, stutter, or hang up!  :sparkles:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Just purchased the flight ticket that'll hopefully be the start to a new life. September 7th here I come.

----------


## SmileyFace

Deciding to go forth with going out and interacting with people today. At a time like this, I need to surround myself with awesome people who don't drain me... so I'll be going to this place I volunteer at once in a while, and stop by a comic book store an old classmate owns to hang out.

----------


## Koalafan

Just taught myself how to juggle  :Tongue:

----------


## WintersTale

Got an offer for a first Co-Op. 

It didn't work out, but it's relieving that I'm able to get offers now.

----------


## VickieKitties

Successfully staying too busy to pray for death, hoping the trend continues.

----------


## merc

I finished writing a resume now I need to work on the cover letter with any luck maybe I'll get an interview.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Got back from a weekend of drunken camping with my dad and his high school friends. Woke up today with less desire to itch the 40+ mosquito bites I have.

----------


## VickieKitties

Someone I barely know called me a cutie, it was okay.  I thought they were just looking at my bright colors, guess not.

----------


## L

I am on night duty, still awake and not too tired - this is good

----------


## mightypillow

I managed to pronounce out loud several foreign (mostly hispanic) names without my voice cracking. Oh man I got a serious chance of slurred speech though. But who cares people still understood me.  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got my hair done & found out my sister is engaged.  ::):

----------


## nemmm3

My friend thought of me and came over to as if I wanted to go to a party.
I didn't end up going to the party but the fact that she actually thought of me and showed up at my door made my day!

----------


## VickieKitties

Productive day, hopefully tomorrow is too.

----------


## Misssy

Walked in the sun, smelled the scent of blackberry bushes making the air smell like warm leafs and berries. Got a pink skirt. Ate good food. Took a short nap and woke up feeling somewhat rested for once. Some guy checked me out in the grocery store, could have been the person behind me. Though there is a 50% it was me he was checking out LOL. And there is a like a 90% chance he was married anyways. Nothing bad happened today, it was peacefully uneventful.

----------


## Koalafan

I am now a fully employed koala!!!  ::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I am now a fully employed koala!!!



Congrats, brah.

----------


## merc

I made a decision about something difficult.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Today I finally went back to the gym after 2 weeks of procrastination. I feel good  ::):  I seem to always forget how good exercising is for my depression!

----------


## Misssy

Same thing as yesterday, walked in the sun smelled blueberries. I mean black berries, feh I must be tired.

----------


## mightypillow

I found my wallet!

----------


## 1Fish 2Fish Red fish Blue Fish

I got out of bed. I spoke to THREE people today

----------


## Chantellabella

Today was ok. Very emotional, but I lived.

----------


## Koalafan

Going to training at my new job and it didnt seems so bad! The people there are really nice which makes it so much easier!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Going to training at my new job and it didnt seems so bad! The people there are really nice which makes it so much easier!



Yay you found employment! Congrats  ::): 

Uhh chinese food happened to me today. That was pretty rad, not gonna lie.

----------


## Honeybear

I found this site. It was a god send.

----------


## CeCe

I got a job!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I got a job!!!



Yay!! Congratulations!



I managed to get through 63 programs this summer and the last two were really successful. People said it was the best in-service ever done and the best program in the library.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

> I am now a fully employed koala!!!



Congratulations my friend!  :Celebrate:  Great news!

----------


## Arcadia

I took a pic and a video of myself that I don't completely despise.

----------


## Chantellabella

I lived through one more day at work.

----------


## Koalafan

Worked my first shift at my new job...which turned out to be 9 hours  :Tongue:

----------


## L

I took far too much motilium but it helped me pass some gas and now I don't feel so bloated - sadly this is a true story  ::D:

----------


## VickieKitties

Lately everything is a bit better, it's nice to have something to look forward to.

----------


## Chantellabella

I think I'm finally getting some sleep.  ::):

----------


## Arcadia

Was able to find what I needed in the store, which will make getting around tomorrow easier.  Plus I spent quality time with my mom and enjoyed the lovely weather.

----------


## Koalafan

Drove an hour and a half through an insanely busy interstate. This was my first time ever driving on an interstate by myself and I'm pretty sure I almost died about 20 times  :Tongue:

----------


## L

I dyed my hair black and I like it

----------


## Misssy

I too got through one more day at work. Sigh

----------


## Chantellabella

My son fixed my TV antenna and my printer.  ::):  

Plus I figured out how to play my music in the car. I bought a cheap mp3 player and downloaded all my songs in it. It will be so cool to listen to all of them (over 500) on my road trip. I have a very eclectic list of songs..............because I use them for my videos.

----------


## Arcadia

I accomplished a lot and I'm feeling a little better.

----------


## Misssy

Snails all over anxiety space....it's something good

----------


## VickieKitties

Starting to move today, no rush.  Still feeling warm and fuzzy from yesterday. :3

----------


## Lizzie

Saw a friend I haven't seen in a long time  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

My vet and a co-worker said they were going to try and find homes for my cats.

----------


## SmileyFace

Got some Greek food for dinner earlier this evening. It was so good.

----------


## VickieKitties

Earnest, heartfelt compliments from unexpected sources. <3

----------


## Chantellabella

I did it!!!! I got a job as a Director of a Preschool!!! Yes, a Director!!!! It's with an amazing private school system and the franchise owner is wonderful! I can't believe it. I start in two and a half weeks. 

And I'm putting my house on the market because I found out I can buy a much smaller home "in full" with just the equity of this house. 

And yes, the guy who took me out, who is very very very sweet, really wants to take me out again.

And my vet, and several societies are trying to find homes for 2 of my cats because I realize that I can put 5 of them in a small home with no problem. The only two that won't fit well are Tabideaux (who fights with her brother and sister) and Boudreaux that pees everywhere when he's stressed. But people are helping me now find them homes. 

So in two and a half weeks, I'll be gone from my supervisor!! 

My teens, co-workers, the toddlers and their parents are very sad I'm leaving. I'm very sad to be leaving them also. But I gave them my personal email and encouraged all 900 (yes, I know over 900 teens at my library) to email me whenever they felt like it. The teen's emails are so touching that they make me want to cry. I've known many of them for almost 6 years. The teens are the hardest for me to leave. I hope they each come by for a last hug. 

My co-workers and I planned on getting together at a local park the last weekend I'm there and have a big old picnic and party. They all said that the library won't be the same without me there. I told them that it's going to be so quiet now that it'll sound like a library for a change. They're used to me singing and dancing and making lots of noise around there. I will usually (when the boss is away) crank up music or a Youtube video really loud before the library opens and me and the other workers will dance like crazy while we work. 

Anyway, I wanted to tell ya'll all that. You guys have been so supportive when I felt hopeless lately. So *big smooshy hug* to all you guys. I really appreciate your friendships. 

 :group hug: 

Cindy

----------


## jsgt

That's awesome news! Sounds like a pretty nice gig...glad to hear everything's coming together.  :Guitarist2:

----------


## SmileyFace

> I did it!!!! I got a job as a Director of a Preschool!!! Yes, a Director!!!! It's with an amazing private school system and the franchise owner is wonderful! I can't believe it. I start in two and a half weeks. 
> 
> And I'm putting my house on the market because I found out I can buy a much smaller home "in full" with just the equity of this house. 
> 
> And yes, the guy who took me out, who is very very very sweet, really wants to take me out again.
> 
> And my vet, and several societies are trying to find homes for 2 of my cats because I realize that I can put 5 of them in a small home with no problem. The only two that won't fit well are Tabideaux (who fights with her brother and sister) and Boudreaux that pees everywhere when he's stressed. But people are helping me now find them homes. 
> 
> So in two and a half weeks, I'll be gone from my supervisor!! 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is so awesome to hear! Congrats!!!!!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Congratulations, Cindy. It was seeming pretty grim for a while there, I'm glad it looks like things are going to work out.

----------


## Chantellabella

> That's awesome news! Sounds like a pretty nice gig...glad to hear everything's coming together.







> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! That is so awesome to hear! Congrats!!!!!







> Congratulations, Cindy. It was seeming pretty grim for a while there, I'm glad it looks like things are going to work out.



Thanks guys. I didn't do any of it though, so I can't take credit. In fact, I was just coming to delete most of this (well, until you guys quoted me.  ::):  )

I have to work on humility. I was so excited yesterday that I was finally able to give in my two week's notice and break free of the abuse. 

But I have to be humble. And very very very thankful.  

I don't know if you guys believe in a higher power, but I know my higher power roared for me. As he promised. And I wanted to be thankful rather than loud. But it didn't quite work out that way.  :: 

But thank you guys so much for being there for me in both the good and bad times. You guys are the very absolute best!!!

----------


## Koalafan

Congrats Cindy!!!  :Celebrate:  So happy to hear some good news from ya!  ::D:   :Hug:

----------


## kc1895

Congrats Cindy.  No one deserves this more than you!  :Hug:

----------


## James

Wow congratulations, Cindy!  Way to go!!!

----------


## VickieKitties

Ask and you shall receive, Cindy.  :Celebrate: 

C-c-combo beaker! 

I'm making vegan "cheeseburger pizza" om nom ~

----------


## Misssy

Wow Cindy, what a positive turn of events.

----------


## Chantellabella

You guys are awesome!  :group hug:  Thank you for supporting me..........through both the good and bad times.

----------


## anxietygirl95

I finally think I found a place I can call a haven online.

----------


## WintersTale

I got my work done.

----------


## Misssy

This morning I got some chores complete. It was a very early morning for me for a Sunday, I went for a walk also it was brisk and not raining outside.

----------


## Member11

> I did it!!!! I got a job as a Director of a Preschool!!!



Congrats Cindy! :sparkles:

----------


## Koalafan

Just finished my second draft of my screenplay!!  ::  Now the issue of rewriting it till it's something that is actually readable  :Tongue:

----------


## SmileyFace

I was talking to my parents about this 'friend' I have (or had?) who only talks to me when she has problems and drama going on. This came up because my parents asked me if I've heard from her lately. I actually haven't heard from her in about 2-3 months, which is fine with me... because, again, she only talks to me when she has problems.. and never really cares about what's going on in my life. Obviously, I don't need someone like that in my life.

So my parents were all "Oh yeah, we've noticed!"

They proceeded to tell me (esp my dad) that as you get older, you have to really make wise decisions.. not just with work and personal safety, but also deciding who to befriend and/or keep as a friend.

I know it seems like such an obvious piece of advice, but to hear that from my own parents was such an awesome thing tonight. I really needed that. It was a bit surprising since I never really had a good relationship with my parents. They were extremely abusive (physically + emotionally) when I was growing up... they can still be emotionally abusive; on their good days though, they're like really..good people... I wish they were like that all the time *sigh* but, I have learned to cherish every good moment I have with them as much as possible, and tonight was one of them. I really appreciate them for giving me that piece of advice.

----------


## L

I had a good time with my best friend today

----------


## Misssy

I bought milk and drank it

----------


## SmileyFace

I finally had the chance to "shut down" and "reboot" for a bit today. I really needed that since I've been experiencing an awful relapse.

----------


## Member11

I got told I became a finalist in a web/mobile app concept awards.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I got told I became a finalist in a web/mobile app concept awards.



Awesome!!!

----------


## Misssy

> I got told I became a finalist in a web/mobile app concept awards.



Hey! congrats man. What does this mean? Is there a prize of some sort?

----------


## Misssy

Woke up and went to work

Drank tea

Nothing bad happened

----------

